# What can your "stach" do?



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

ound:ound:ound:

Alright-----I have to admit we had fun! 
Quincy is such a good sport! :kiss: I adore him! :kiss:


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Julie, ound: ound: ound:

Oh my goodness thanks for the laugh! I really do love that Quincy!


----------



## siggie (Apr 19, 2008)

ound: That's awesome!


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

I love it! ound:
He looks so cute with a stach


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Hahahahahaha... he's looking very handsome with his handle bar mustach!! lol

Ryan


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Julie!! I'm just dying here! ound: ound: ound:

Quincy is a sweetheart! 

I actually know a man that has the SAME 'stache!!!


----------



## CapotesMom (Apr 3, 2007)

....that's friggin awesome...lol


----------



## isshinryu_mom (Mar 23, 2008)

Oh, ha-ha-ha.... that is so cute!


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

Julie, you are one goofy gal!!! That Quincy looks mighty "manly" with his new "stache"! I don't think Doc has enough "facial hair" to do that....but that runs in our family! HAHA


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

Julie, that is absolutely adorable. I just love Quincy. 

The boys are waiting for you to come over and take their pictures.hoto:hoto:hoto:hoto:


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

:bolt: I'm coming Paige! :bolt: hoto:hoto:


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

LOL!! Great picture, Julie!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

:whoo:Great shot! It is great to see him- he looks wonderful :whoo:


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

Great photo!


----------



## hedygs (May 23, 2007)

Julie that is such a wonderful picture. I swear you should find a contest to enter it in because he'd win!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Julie, He is so adorable and you are so creative! Are you trying to make another magazine cover!!! I think he needs a chef's hat, a pot and some spaghetti!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Oh Amanda!ound: 
Actually I was photographing Quincy to send pictures to Melissa for the possibility of being in the calendar. We were goofing off here before returning home! 

Quincy was "sitting on the dock of the bay" prior(not really--just showing off his catch of the day!) I took more fishing pictures.


----------



## hedygs (May 23, 2007)

And we'll see those pictures soon I hope.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

OMG!!!!! that is so cute.


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

I LOVE IT.....ound:ound:ound:
Hope you don't mind but I have got to send that picture to all my family and friends. His face looks so much like Cicero's face. He's just to cute with a stach. You have got to send that picture in for a calendar. You should adore him!!!!!


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Julie, that photo is so darn cute! Quincy is just the best. He'll let you do just about anything and then pose so sweetly for the picture. I am so impressed with all your great photos of that boy. He's a keeper for sure and your photos are the best!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Here are a couple more----
The first picture Quincy is kinda saying:"what cha laughing at?"
The second? "Oh you know I'm cute!"

The funny thing was----He actually smirked and I missed it! It was the cutest thing-his one side of his mouth got kinda stuck or something---it was hilarious! He is such a good boy....and he knows I love him dearly. I think he actually likes having his pictures taken in poses and with things. He is kinda cocky afterwards!:becky:LOL.....

I was actually going to take a picture of his hat for Missy. A long time ago she posted Quincy must be perfect....no shredding etc.Remember Missy?:ear: Anyway---guess what his hat says? MR.PERFECT! ound:


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

I just love Quincy! He is destined to be a model, Julie!

Hey, his stache is looking _very _white! The Angels Eyes must be working well!


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Julie- You can tell he likes it. He always has this happy face on him. Some dogs are just natural posers. He probably loves all the attention. I've never seen a dog that is so photogenic and loves doing it. Now Maddie....she's like Amanda's Belle. They both think the camera might steal their soul and refuse to pose or even look at the camera. You've got a winner in Quincy. You should enter his photos in contests and make some money on the side.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

I have to tell you this story about Quincy and his Mr. Perfect hat----
When I went over to Illinois to visit my Mom recently I took Quincy's "perfect hat". I was showing it to my Mom and she thought it was adorable.Anyway-she said lets try it on Beau(her cocker spaniel)----well I did and it was funny,as it was too small and he hated it! He tried everything to get it off within seconds.Then I put it on Quincy. He sat all proud. Mom and I got the biggest kick out of it,and then he pranced around Mom's kitchen once and came back out into the room we were in. Beau came up to him and stuck his muzzle really close to Quincy's face with his hat and within a few seconds---quick like something I've never seen before-Quincy just snarfed at Beau and I just knew Beau was making fun of Quincy is his hat and Quincy was standing up for himself like "quit making fun of my hat"......honestly it was absolutely incredible and funny to boot! That's my boy!:thumb:


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

MaddiesMom said:


> Julie- You can tell he likes it. He always has this happy face on him. Some dogs are just natural posers. He probably loves all the attention. I've never seen a dog that is so photogenic and loves doing it. Now Maddie....she's like Amanda's Belle. They both think the camera might steal their soul and refuse to pose or even look at the camera. You've got a winner in Quincy. You should enter his photos in contests and make some money on the side.


I wish I knew about photo contests and stuff. I never see any. I would love to enter one that you win a nice camera. If I knew what I could do with his pictures,I would try to make some extra income. I just don't know what,where,who etc. It's difficult in my rural area.

Thanks for the compliments.:hug:


----------



## EstrellaVila (Nov 30, 2007)

Quincy is ADORABLE!!

Those photos cracked me up. What a good boy for letting his mommy do whatever she wants!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Julie said:


> ound:ound:ound:
> 
> Alright-----I have to admit we had fun!
> Quincy is such a good sport! :kiss: I adore him! :kiss:


*and so do we!!! Looking forward to more photos! :biggrin1:*


----------



## Pattie (Jun 25, 2008)

Julie,

Your Quincy is adorable! Love your photos of him and his 'stache. He looks very proud of himself.

Hugs and Chuckles,

Pattie RICO and ChaCha


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

That's another calendar pic for sure!!!!! He is the best.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Julie, Quincy truly is Mr. Perfect. These are the best pictures and I agree, you can tell he likes posing and showing off. I love story about him and Beau. GFETE!!!


----------



## Salsa's Mom (Mar 18, 2008)

What a cute, cute, cute photo of adorable Quincy! He is so handsome!

Julie, if you google "pet photo contest" or just "photo contest" I'll bet you could find a contest to enter.


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

I LOVE QUINCY!!! 

Julie~ You've done it again, my friend. You are so creative and have such a great subject to work with. That boy is adorable.


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Julie, that's hysterical!! Up until a few months ago he would have been my husband's twin in terms of "stache" but thankfully Steve had to shave his off!! He didn't look as adorable as Quincy does.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Missy said:


> Julie, Quincy truly is Mr. Perfect. GFETE!!!


No not really Missy---just in my eyes. He doesn't shred paper or things like that,but he is a stinker too--just in other ways.


----------



## nelsongang (Jun 25, 2008)

*ROTFL!!!*

LOVE it!!! ound: Quincy is just too cute...thanks for sharing!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

mckennasedona said:


> Julie, that's hysterical!! Up until a few months ago he would have been my husband's twin in terms of "stache" but thankfully Steve had to shave his off!! He didn't look as adorable as Quincy does.


Susan---that's funny. We watch a guy on tv sometimes grill outdoors(on a ranch or something)and he has the longest,biggest stache I've ever seen. I almost die laughing every time I see it. He shapes it like big long horn cattle too......I bet it sticks out almost 2 foot each side! I keep thinking,man--that must be embarrasing to go shopping with him!

I'm sure your husband's looked nice......


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*the handlebar hav*

Do you have a cowboy hat for him? And a sherifs badge! He is a rootin, tootin handsome hav, fer shure!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

No cowboy hat--but I have a badge! What a cool idea! Now if I can only find a cowboy hat......and a red bandanna!


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*now that is a cover photo!*

How about havanese in character for the next quilt?

Havanese cowboy?
Havanese elvis? I could go on and on...and you have the perfect model for this new calendar. I'd be the first to place an order! Julie, you could be like Wegmans dogs...Weimeraners! I think the guy made millions. Even have an ABC video that helped Alana learn her alphabet.


----------



## Suuske747 (May 9, 2007)

He looks soooo handsome!!


----------



## Salsa's Mom (Mar 18, 2008)

Julie, I was just on the Ritz Camera site. They have a photo contest going on. One of the categories is animals. Prizes are $2,000, $1,000 or $500.


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Julie, he is just adorable. You are so clever and creative - what a cute, cute, cute idea. I bought the furballs some darling visor hats for Christmas. I can't get mustaches like you, but I'll see if I get get all three lined up with their "theme" hats. Oh goodness, I hope I didn't throw them out with the move.


----------



## RickR (Feb 15, 2007)

That's hilarious................


----------



## DAJsMom (Oct 27, 2006)

Julie, Quincy looks totally fantastic with a stache!
You have inspired me to post this photo of Indie that we took a couple of weeks ago after one of the girls did some work on Indie's hair. We call her "Barbie Dog"


----------



## michi715 (Apr 8, 2008)

LOL! The stach is too funny! Guapo doesn't quite have enough stach yet  I can't wait for it to grow out though


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Julie, Linda idea of the cowboy hat and badge is great. I have a child's red felt cowboy hat that I have saved for years. Being a cowboy was my now 19 year old grandson's favorite thing. Yep, you need to enter contest. $2000.00 would buy....oh, a playmate for your Quincy....or gas.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Salsa's Mom said:


> Julie, I was just on the Ritz Camera site. They have a photo contest going on. One of the categories is animals. Prizes are $2,000, $1,000 or $500.


Debbie---Did you get a camera?:biggrin1:


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Oh Julie, Quincy is sooooooo adorable!!! Love that stach of his!! What a sweetheart. You know, he kind of looks like Colonel Sanders!! ound: ound:

Great idea, Debbie. Julie really should enter some online contest. You have a knack for it, Julie!

Indie is too pretty ! I bet your girls had a blast playing with her hair, Joelle.


----------



## havaluv (Oct 15, 2007)

ound:







/That is so funny and adorable. That Quincy is a cutie pie.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

That is a cute picture of Indie,Joelle. If she gets alot of fiddling with her hair etc. the easier it'll be for you with hats,grooming etc. :whoo: Bring on the kids! :whoo:

When I was little I would have did the same thing...fun,fun,fun!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Thanks for the info Debby.:thumb:


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

Go for it, Julie, you might win....I think Quincy is so cute and your pictures of him are the best!


----------



## Diana (Oct 23, 2007)

Julie,
I can not tell you how much those pictures have brought a much needed smile to my face! They are wonderful!
And Joelle-my daughter loved your Barbie dog:biggrin1:


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

That's awesome Julie!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Has anyone tried any goofy things with their havs for photos? Any mohawks? Big 'staches? I had kinda forgot about this thread,and thought maybe we could inspire some new mustache shots?


----------



## micki2much (Feb 8, 2007)

Julie OMG ound:ound:, I never saw this!!!! Well you just gave me ideas (like I really need more)...LOOK OUT SEAMUS & FINNEGAN ound:


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Oh gosh - I forgot about this one too - Quincy is just too cute.


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

I love the "stach", great picture.


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

Quincy looks so cute in his hat and stach!
Gina


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

What a fun bump up! I loved those pics. Unfortunately with 2 Havs, we have very limited staches here! Maybe next year


----------

